# KR Wallpaper for download - Dec2009



## knight-racer (Oct 14, 2003)

Hey guys,

After a recent photoshoot, i've put together a desktop wallpaper for all members to download for free... got a tint of xmas feel to it 

Just give me your email address, and i'll send it through.

Hope you like it.

Regards
Albert

Here's a preview...


----------



## GTR-Dreamer (Apr 9, 2008)

I'll have some of that! :d


----------



## Satansbodyguard (Oct 29, 2007)

OH >>>>that ones nice 



But We Want More ......................


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

and in higher res! You can send me just the pic of the girl in the Santa hat aswell if you want


----------



## knight-racer (Oct 14, 2003)

hey guys, i'll be having new calendars printed soon, so you'll get the chance to have the complete set in full size 

Regards
Albert


----------

